# 10 weeks old and doing great!



## lionswings (Mar 24, 2013)

I've had Reina for 1 week now. She sits, learned to shake last night and the past 2 days she has been ringing the bell to go outside. It's been several years since I had my last GSD...I had forgotten how smart they were! Best dogs in the world!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I trained my cat how to sit and do a few tricks, and after we got Zeus and he picked up sit, shake, down, spin, come fetch etc etc in just 1 week, i am just so shocked at the willingness to learn and the ease of learning! they are SO smart! I do need to get a bell, where can I find one? =)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like you're off to a good start


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats! Pics?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lionswings (Mar 24, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> Congrats! Pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here she is!


----------



## lionswings (Mar 24, 2013)

Neko said:


> I trained my cat how to sit and do a few tricks, and after we got Zeus and he picked up sit, shake, down, spin, come fetch etc etc in just 1 week, i am just so shocked at the willingness to learn and the ease of learning! they are SO smart! I do need to get a bell, where can I find one? =)


My cat knows how to eat, poop and jump on the kitchen table, and I didn't teach her any of it! 

I bought the bell at Hobby Lobby. I'm sure you can get them at Walmart also maybe?

Yes, smart, royal and just a joy to have around.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Awe. Can she come live with me while she is so cute? I will sacrifice my arms and hands.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never sacrificed my arms and hands for a dog but i'm
thinking it could be very difficult to care for a dog with no arms 
or hands. 



Cheyanna said:


> Awe. Can she come live with me while she is so cute? I will sacrifice my arms and hands.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

impressive.



lionswings said:


> I've had Reina for 1 week now. She sits, learned to shake last night and the past 2 days she has been ringing the bell to go outside. It's been several years since I had my last GSD...I had forgotten how smart they were! Best dogs in the world!


----------



## Annie's Mom (Mar 19, 2013)

Reina is lovely. Sure do hope you own a Dyson.


----------



## lionswings (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I had forgotten about how mouthy they are. 
Cheyanna - She can stay with you a while, my hands are really sore. 

I do have a Dyson...she thinks that's her toy also.


----------

